# Looking at starting a new sailing business



## kirbs71 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi
Myself and my partner are looking at starting a new business offering all-inclusive, tailored sailing holidays initially in Croatia next Summer. We are intending to charter a 6-8 beth for the season and hire a Skipper and cook/hostess, while we remain on dry land to market and administrate bookings.
Does anyone know if we need any special licences or insurances to do what we are intending. Any feedback, good or back will be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Kirbs,

I would assume the captain will need a commercial license, and the boat may need to be inspected by your local coast guard authority. But I do not know Croatian law. 

You may way to start by getting in touch with the Croatian National Tourist Board for help getting started.


----------

